# Where do I get rails to put glass in my enclosure



## jakawak (Jan 25, 2012)

Hi everyone I'm building a shelf system and want to use a rail system with glass or purspecs sliding doors but I can't find rails anywhere.... I am near Gatton Queensland if anyone can help me out, even if they know a good way to build my own out of wood that will last any help at all will be appreciated.


----------



## akuji (Jan 25, 2012)

Goto Cowdroy at Archerfield you will save yourself a fortune


----------



## Raddy318 (Jan 25, 2012)

check ebay


----------



## grannieannie (Jan 25, 2012)

When hubby was building ours, he got it from the place he bought the glass.


----------



## jakawak (Jan 25, 2012)

I will try cowroy I just emailed them. Thanks



grannieannie said:


> When hubby was building ours, he got it from the place he bought the glass.


I was gonna get stuff from bunnings but I think glass panes mite be cheaper


----------



## Russ2 (Jan 25, 2012)

Better to go to the Gatton Joinery, on the other side of the railway line.
If you want PM me.
Russell


----------



## jakawak (Jan 25, 2012)

Russ2 said:


> Better to go to the Gatton Joinery, on the other side of the railway line.
> If you want PM me.
> Russell


Are they open 2moro? Just sent u a pm


----------



## PythonLegs (Jan 25, 2012)

One of the site sponsors, virides.


----------



## jakawak (Jan 25, 2012)

PythonLegs said:


> One of the site sponsors, virides.


Virides?


----------



## PythonLegs (Jan 25, 2012)

Virides - Stylish Enclosure Enhancements


----------



## Virides (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks for the plug PythonLegs 

We have spent the past year developing a glass track system designed specifically for reptile owners. Virides - Stylish Enclosure Enhancements

Granted that it is expensive compared to your typical plastic tracks, but you are paying for all the advantages that this track system offers, that others don't. Like a self closing panel which ensures that your enclosure stays shut; a large litter trap to put any gravel into and clean once a year rather than every time.

Whichever track system you go for, we have your finger grips covered also. The website processes payments automatically via Paypal, so it's easy.


----------



## rockett85 (Jan 26, 2012)

i just got some ball bearing glass tracks from cowdroy and glass panels 2 x 1200x600 panels and glass installed for 300 it is expensive but if you are just doing small panels then go to bunnings and buy plastic tracks they suit 4mm glass and is super cheap and easy to set up!


----------



## ricky_91 (Jan 26, 2012)

my partners dad runs cowdroys archerfeild  you would be sup prised how many people go in there asking for stuff for there rep cages


----------



## gman78 (Jan 26, 2012)

Call every glass joint within driving distance.
Talk to the owners.
You would be surprised how many have off cuts just sitting gathering dust.
I got about 10 meters of dark brown rail from a local place for free when i bought my glass.
Paid a little more for the glass but saved more than $100 on rail.
They even cut it to size for me.


----------



## jakawak (Jan 27, 2012)

gman78 said:


> Call every glass joint within driving distance.
> Talk to the owners.
> You would be surprised how many have off cuts just sitting gathering dust.
> I got about 10 meters of dark brown rail from a local place for free when i bought my glass.
> ...


Yea Ill try calling around, I'm gonna set up a tub system for now cause my 3 new additions will be 2 small ATM so will have plenty of time. My 3 bigger pythons already have decent sized enclosures lol but I have 8 enclosures in the making, will have to wait till I get paid again now cause I spent all the spare cash I had lol very exspensive but worth it. Thanks for all the tips guys, will try them all out and see which price and product suits me best


----------



## reptalica (Jan 27, 2012)

Bunnings also have the rails u r seeking. I think standard glass is 8mm thick but I stand corrected. When I get a chance I will post a pic of my enclosure. Cheers.


----------

